# Lockdown Youtube



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (28/12/20)

Seeing that we maybe going back to stricter lockdown, a thread for some golden oldie, new or interesting video's

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (28/12/20)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (28/12/20)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (2/1/21)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (2/1/21)

I was astounded to see how much money big Youtubers make and this can be seen by hundreds of Mrbeast feel good videos

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

